# Mouse tail shaking/wagging



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I had Taya out for playtime as usual last night (well her and Kaizen but Kai refuses to come out she just likes to sit at the open cage door!)

Anyway Taya was running about and all of a sudden she stopped and stared into the distance, her left ear bent forward a little and her tail kinda shook/wagged for a few seconds.
Then she carried on playing and climbing all over me.

Any idea why she did that?


----------



## Stoka (Sep 14, 2010)

My buck mice do this when they smell other males around, say if the tanks are next to each other. Never seen my doe's doing it though.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Ah, she was looking in the direction of the other mices cage when she did it and they were making alot of noise as they'd just been fed!
Perhaps that was why. 
It was odd coz she's never done it before and she comes out every night and plays in the same place.


----------



## Stoka (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah it is odd for a doe to act like that. Buck's only do it to show dominance to other mice. She might have just heard something that sounded odd to her


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

My Raina and Katie do this if one of the dogs walks past their cage :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

No idea....but very cute image!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

It was really cute when she did it, her tail looked like a little snake!

I really have to get a camera and get some pics of my mice so I can share them on here. Taya and Kaizen have the biggest ears I've ever seen on a mouse!


----------

